# Strange encounter today



## Saltwater Texan (Apr 19, 2013)

I took my son out today in the canoe here in Sugar land. Nothing to involved just to do some paddling in the big creek that runs under 59. As I was unloading the canoe a car pulled up with an Asian family. They had two bird cages with at least 20 birds in each cage and two large bags with a couple hundred little fish in each one. I studied them while I untied my boat. Finally out of curiosity I asked them what they planned on doing with the birds and fish. They tried to express to me that they were doing a good deed by releasing the animals and in broken English they told me they were saving lives and doing a good thing. From what I could put together they had bought them from a pet store and we're going to "save their lives". Now if that wasn't offputting enough as I was pulling my canoe out of the water there was another little asian lady with two more big bags of fingerling fish. Now I don't care what you do in life and I'm assuming these people were buddist and were saving lives but if you ask me that's exactly how you ruin a fishery or wildlife area. All I could think about was that's probably how snake heads and asian carp were introduced. I got a picture and the licsense plate of the second lady and have been contemplating calling the game warden. I think it's our duty as outdoorsman and women to protect our fisheries and wildlife. I think that people who do these things are a direct threat to that.


----------



## Barbossa's 1st Mate (Dec 26, 2011)

Please, call the game warden.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Call the game warden.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Saltwater Texan said:


> All I could think about was that's probably how snake heads and asian carp were introduced.


Exactly


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Saltwater Texan said:


> . All I could think about was that's probably how snake heads and asian carp were introduced.
> 
> That's exactly how snakeheads were introduced, IIRC.
> I think TPW needs to get the word out to the general public how much of a problem introducing non native species can be. Sportsmen already know this, but non sportsmen may have no idea.
> Side note, I have seen HUGE plecostamus's (sp) in Buffalo Bayou. I wonder if they will be a problem some day.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Exactly how the snakehead problem in Northern Virginia got going. Asian dude bought them to make soup for his sick sister. She got better, so he released a male/female pair of them into a pond.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

turn em in to tpw


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

We saw a couple of Asian ladies releasing crabs on Clear Lake one day. I don't know if it was their crabs or somebody else's. We were told it was a religious thing.


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

Turn them in, their ignorance will ruin the native species. Stop it now, before this is passed to the next generation.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Saltwater Texan said:


> I took my son out today in the canoe here in Sugar land. Nothing to involved just to do some paddling in the big creek that runs under 59. As I was unloading the canoe a car pulled up with an Asian family. They had two bird cages with at least 20 birds in each cage and two large bags with a couple hundred little fish in each one. I studied them while I untied my boat. Finally out of curiosity I asked them what they planned on doing with the birds and fish. They tried to express to me that they were doing a good deed by releasing the animals and in broken English they told me they were saving lives and doing a good thing. From what I could put together they had bought them from a pet store and we're going to "save their lives". Now if that wasn't offputting enough as I was pulling my canoe out of the water there was another little asian lady with two more big bags of fingerling fish. Now I don't care what you do in life and I'm assuming these people were buddist and were saving lives but if you ask me that's exactly how you ruin a fishery or wildlife area. All I could think about was that's probably how snake heads and *asian carp were introduced*. I got a picture and the licsense plate of the second lady and have been contemplating calling the game warden. I think it's our duty as outdoorsman and women to protect our fisheries and wildlife. I think that people who do these things are a direct threat to that.


According to Wikipedia, Asian carp was imported by US Fish Commission as food fish in 1831. In the 1970's fish farms in southern states imported carps form China to use them to clean up commercial ponds. They escaped into the Mississippi river and became invasive species. In South Florida, the local water management district actually stocks the canals with sterilized grass carp to control the hydrilla plant, which tends to block the locks and drainage valves used to control water flow from the Everglades.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Oyster creek is already full of Unwanted pets (birds/snakes)


----------



## MattRez (Mar 19, 2013)

That's a shame.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

I saw an Asian lady. Releasing crabs at a massage parlor on more than one occasion.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

mas360 said:


> According to Wikipedia, Asian carp was imported by US Fish Commission as food fish in 1831. In the 1970's fish farms in southern states imported carps form China to use them to clean up commercial ponds. They escaped into the Mississippi river and became invasive species. In South Florida, the local water management district actually stocks the canals with sterilized grass carp to control the hydrilla plant, which tends to block the locks and drainage valves used to control water flow from the Everglades.


Similarly I recall that Texas A&M was the one that released grass carp into Texas water bodies to control hydrilla. The carp was supposed to be sterilized, but unfortunately it did not turn out that way. They breed and grow big. I saw one that over 45 lbs caught in Lake Conroe.

Not sure what OP witnessed, but my bet is that the Asian family probably released gold fish (feeders) bought from the pet store into the water. The main reason is that gold fish are inexpensive and readily available; they probably will be gobbled up quickly by bass in the water. I very much doubted that they would buy exotic fish to release into the water because of the cost.

About the birds, it would be interesting to know what they were.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Thou shall not violate rules:
7. Junior game wardens (see #8)
26. Racism or racist remarks. Don't be a racist. This isn't the place for that. (added 6/15/11)

_"Finally out of curiosity I asked them what they planned on doing with the birds and fish. They tried to express to me that they were doing a good deed by releasing the animals and in broken English they told me they were saving lives and doing a good thing. *From what I could put together they had bought them from a pet store and we're going to "save their lives"*."
======_

Before making accusation or speculation, read about this Buddhisms's belief. They bought fish and birds from pet store not like they sneaked them here from a boat. They believe when they release a captured fish or bird, the save a soul. In this practice, they don't buy and release fish or bird from a fish market store. If you want to report, report those pet stores for selling them.

_"Now I don't care what you do in life and I'm assuming these people were buddist and were saving lives but if you ask me that's exactly how you ruin a fishery or wildlife area." _

How many times did one of you buy gold fish and use them for baits and some escaped into the environment? How many times did you release left over live bait fish into the water body? And by doing that you didn't _ruin a fishery or wildlife area? What is the difference? _When you witnessed whey they released, you saw what kind of fish the released. So, make it clear.

and look at who released python into the Everglade and piranha into the lakes? Did the new/media mention a particular group? Yes, always bad apples among others.

These people did with a good intention for their good religion.

===============================================


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmmm. Maybe they were crappie


----------



## Saltwater Texan (Apr 19, 2013)

I wasnt trying to be racist at all.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

You sound very much like it. Making accusing assumption without looking into details is a part of it, which was based on nothing but race per your post.

I looked up in Wikipedia about Asian carps when a guy, a few years ago, making accusation that carps were released into rivers in the US by Chinese restaurants. It was hilarious in a way of the stupidity in such allegation by an idiotic and racist individual.


----------



## Saltwater Texan (Apr 19, 2013)

Man I knew it was only a matter of time until the race card was pulled out. I guess the next time I see obvious things like them being asian and me having a conversation in broken English and them having a sheet of paper with Im not sure but something they were going to recite during this ritual that has a picture of Buddha in the letterhead i won't say anything for the fear of being a racist.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

"Now I don't care what you do in life and I'm assuming these people were buddist and were saving lives but *if you ask me that's exactly how you ruin a fishery or wildlife area.* All I could think about was *that's probably how snake heads and asian carp were introduced."*

You did not even bother to take a photo or finding out exactly what kind of fishes they released. But yet you immediately related it to how Asian carps were introduced. 
An intelligent person would have simply googled it to find out how Asian carps made their way into our rivers instead of making the kind of idiotic accusation as you did or as the other guy who claimed it came from Chinese restaurants.

Your accusation was based on nothing other than your very observation that they were Asian. Is that not a racist comment? 99% racists always disclaim they are racist in the first place.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Added another to the list.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Saltwater Texan said:


> I wasnt trying to be racist at all.


I didnt read it as you were. Good job on looking out for the wildlife and not confronting people and getting you and your kid in an unsafe situation. Id call the GW and just tell them what ya saw. If they did nothing but release goldfish then no harm but there is that possibility they released something harmfull. Its not your job to play GW with the kid/s with ya. Its not racist to think most asians are Buddhist unless it's racist to consider most whites Christian.


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

muney pit said:


> I didnt read it as you were. Good job on looking out for the wildlife and not confronting people and getting you and your kid in an unsafe situation. Id call the GW and just tell them what ya saw. If they did nothing but release goldfish then no harm but there is that possibility they released something harmfull. Its not your job to play GW with the kid/s with ya. Its not racist to think most asians are Buddhist unless it's racist to consider most whites Christian.


Definitely agree.

Some people are just too sensitive to things and first thing they'll do is play the race card


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Where did all these Nancy asses come from? Give me the old 2cool back....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

Navi said:


> Where did all these Nancy asses come from? Give me the old 2cool back....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


California.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Saltwater Texan said:


> Man I knew it was only a matter of time until the race card was pulled out. I guess the next time I see obvious things like them being asian and me having a conversation in broken English and them having a sheet of paper with Im not sure but something they were going to recite during this ritual that has a picture of Buddha in the letterhead i won't say anything for the fear of being a racist.


You were being racist. You first posted that you couldn't understand them because they were eating egg rolls and talking with their mouths full. Then they started throwing pokeman into the water and setting off fireworks. Then you edited to say they were releasing fish of some sort. So which is it?


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Southernflounder said:


> Definitely agree.
> 
> Some people are just too sensitive to things and first thing they'll do is play the race card


It is really out of hand.

e.g.---All dogs are the same species. If one says that they prefer, or do not care for, a particular breed, they will be instantly accused of being a dogist, or practicing dogism. :headknock


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Saltwater Texan said:


> I took my son out today in the canoe here in Sugar land. Nothing to involved just to do some paddling in the big creek that runs under 59. As I was unloading the canoe a car pulled up with an Asian family. They had two bird cages with at least 20 birds in each cage and two large bags with a couple hundred little fish in each one. I studied them while I untied my boat. Finally out of curiosity I asked them what they planned on doing with the birds and fish. They tried to express to me that they were doing a good deed by releasing the animals and in broken English they told me they were saving lives and doing a good thing. From what I could put together they had bought them from a pet store and we're going to "save their lives". Now if that wasn't offputting enough as I was pulling my canoe out of the water there was another little asian lady with two more big bags of fingerling fish. Now I don't care what you do in life and I'm assuming these people were buddist and were saving lives but if you ask me that's exactly how you ruin a fishery or wildlife area. All I could think about was that's probably how snake heads and asian carp were introduced. I got a picture and the licsense plate of the second lady and have been contemplating calling the game warden. I think it's our duty as outdoorsman and women to protect our fisheries and wildlife. I think that people who do these things are a direct threat to that.


_"You were being racist. You first posted that you couldn't understand them because they were eating egg rolls and talking with their mouths full. Then they started throwing pokeman into the water and setting off fireworks. Then you edited to say they were releasing fish of some sort. So which is it? _

Man I have gone back over all the posts in this thread, and I certainly didnt see anywhere where the OP stated eggrolls, Pokemon, etc. To me he plainly stated the facts of what he saw and heard, then made some general assumptions (buddhists) and more importantly his guess on how snakeheads and carp were PROBABLY introduced.

Some of you folks need to relax, go fishing, play golf, hug a tree, whatever instead of looking for a reason to pull the race card...

Personally I would've dropped a dime on them in a heartbeat.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ My bad. I must've misread it earlier. Lol


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Since when has Asian been a race?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

that is an amazingly strange story, I reckon they also bought a grip of kittens and puppies for dinner.


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Won Hunglo said:


> Since when has Asian been a race?


No kidding...people from Asia are of the ********* race

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> ^^ My bad. I must've misread it earlier. Lol


Too funny.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

I sure hope there was some sarcasm in some of the prior posts in this thread. 
Otherwise the apparent accusations of racism posted above would be fully revolting.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Asian carp, fish heads and rice.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

chaco said:


> I sure hope there was some sarcasm in some of the prior posts in this thread.
> Otherwise the apparent accusations of racism posted above would be fully revolting.


Glistening with it.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Won Hunglo said:


> Since when has Asian been a race?


 Simple. Common usage and understanding. Feigned ignorance, is feigned.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

This has become ridiculous.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

dwilliams35 said:


> This has become ridiculous.


Mas 360's fault


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> This has become ridiculous.


No doubt. Unbelievable.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Navi said:


> Where did all these Nancy asses come from? Give me the old 2cool back....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NO SH!T - bunch of whinny *** crybabies these days....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

mas360 said:


> "Now I don't care what you do in life and I'm assuming these people were buddist and were saving lives but *if you ask me that's exactly how you ruin a fishery or wildlife area.* All I could think about was *that's probably how snake heads and asian carp were introduced."*
> 
> You did not even bother to take a photo or finding out exactly what kind of fishes they released. But yet you immediately related it to how Asian carps were introduced.
> An intelligent person would have simply googled it to find out how Asian carps made their way into our rivers instead of making the kind of idiotic accusation as you did or as the other guy who claimed it came from Chinese restaurants.
> ...


find something else to do and read!! nobody here cares, he seen what he seen he was not writing a book!!!


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

dbarham said:


> find something else to do and read!! nobody here cares, he seen what he seen he was not writing a book!!!


Saw what he saw you *******

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Flat Natural Born said:


> Saw what he saw you *******
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now THATS Racist! You Bastage! lol


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Flat Natural Born said:


> Saw what he saw you *******
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Now isn't that sweet....


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes that is how the snakhead got started, my wife is asian and would have turned them in in a heart beat. She is a die hard fisher person and believes above all DO NOT MESS WITH THE ECO SYSTEM. I as well would have called the TPW- god bless all beliefs but do not release non native stuff into the wild. If you love this country then abide by the laws, they are in place for a reason.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

mas360 said:


> "Now I don't care what you do in life and I'm assuming these people were buddist and were saving lives but *if you ask me that's exactly how you ruin a fishery or wildlife area.* All I could think about was *that's probably how snake heads and asian carp were introduced."*
> 
> You did not even bother to take a photo or finding out exactly what kind of fishes they released. But yet you immediately related it to how Asian carps were introduced.
> An intelligent person would have simply googled it to find out how Asian carps made their way into our rivers instead of making the kind of idiotic accusation as you did or as the other guy who claimed it came from Chinese restaurants.
> ...


Are you serious? the issue is someone dumping unwanted species in a river be it Ho Chi Mihn or Bruce Lee or Julio Cesar Chavez....geez man some people just look for ANY reason to use the race card.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

I like orange beef and fried rice.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I like happy endings!!


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lmfao!! Sum of a beech. 

Now go plug your dam phone in.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Flat Natural Born said:


> Saw what he saw you *******
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That too


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

July Johnson said:


> Are you serious? the issue is someone dumping unwanted species in a river be it Ho Chi Mihn or Bruce Lee or Julio Cesar Chavez....geez man some people just look for ANY reason to use the race card.


You must ask the OP why he brought up race at first? My goodness, they released the [email protected] goldfish and the [email protected] doves that they bought from a pet store!


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

BullyARed said:


> You must ask the OP why he brought up race at first? My goodness, they released the [email protected] goldfish and the [email protected] doves that they bought from a pet store!


Do you not frickin fathom how non native species get introduced? Ignorance is bliss, I suppose.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

BullyARed said:


> You must ask the OP why he brought up race at first? My goodness, they released the [email protected] goldfish and the [email protected] doves that they bought from a pet store!


Probably because it's at one level relevant? It's been pretty much established that this behavior is a fairly common characteristic of Asians, or at least Buddhists. I for one would probably approach that differently than I would some white guy dumping his kid's aquarium because the kid failed P.E. ....it would just require a different tack. You're operating under the same mentality that drives news stations to identify fugitive murderers as "a medium sized male with hair and a jacket"..


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

*DUH!*

There is so much stupid in this thread.....

recap: a guy sees some asian folks releasing fish & wildlife into the local environment illegally, he asks them why, they tell him.

That's racist ?????

I would argue ANYBODY that finds this type of contact "racist", or the previous narrative of the event "racist", should probably go look in the mirror, & get over themselves.
pretty cheesy statement, & total derail.

Back to topic- If those (race not specified) folks are seen releasing wildlife without proper supervision or documentation, IT IS ILLEGAL, and for good reason.

lionfish
asian carp
snakehead
zebra mussell
armored catfish
kudzu vine

in fact, there are now Maine lobsters crawling around the bottom of Puget sound in Seattle, out-reproducing the Pacific spiny lobster. All because some asshats decided they would "rescue" a bunch of them about 10 years ago from grocery stores.

What we need is a strong, impersonal public awareness campaign about the dangers of being a treehugger, & how most times they're doing more harm than good.

Racist, LoL !!! :rotfl:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

BullyARed said:


> Thou shall not violate rules:
> 7. Junior game wardens (see #8)
> 26. Racism or racist remarks. Don't be a racist. This isn't the place for that. (added 6/15/11)
> 
> ...


Same applies to terrorists. Try a different argument next time. Your im[plication of racism sounds like a typical excuse to attack someone that merely mentioned their apparent race. I guess when you get robbed and the neighbor saw the perps, you think they (the news and Police) should just say "Some people about 5', 10" burglarized your house, so be on the lookout for any person 5' 10"." No sex, race or CLOTHING should be even mentioned because "That's racist." IMO, that's stupid.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

For goodness sake! The OP was commenting on what he saw as a potentially serious threat to our ecosystem. Someone ignored all that and found racism in his post? Wow, talk about missing the whole point of the post. Some people need to just put on their big boy pants and quit being hyper sensitive racism police.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

roundman said:


>


OK, this here is a little bit racist. LOL


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

I like fortune cookies as we'll..


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

Id def. be reporting that


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Jamaica Cove said:


> Same applies to terrorists. Try a different argument next time. Your im[plication of racism sounds like a typical excuse to attack someone that merely mentioned their apparent race. I guess when you get robbed and the neighbor saw the perps, you think they (the news and Police) should just say "Some people about 5', 10" burglarized your house, so be on the lookout for any person 5' 10"." No sex, race or CLOTHING should be even mentioned because "That's racist." IMO, that's stupid.


It's stupid to link this event to a group and accused this practice as the rootcause of ruining ruin a fishery or wildlife area. Tell me who released pythons and exotic animals into the Everglade? alligators into NY city sewage system, piranha into the local lake, and worse yet poisonous chemical and gases into the environment? and it's stupid to relate/contrast this religious belief and practice to a committed crime. Oh well, it's ok for us fishermen to release leftover goldfish into the lake, but not this family on a beautiful day took their kids to the pet store bought some goldfish and bird and take them to the lake to release them for the good deed!

When it comes to committed crime, I have no problem with "Two unknown males described as Asian males robbed a store and escaped with not yet to determined amount of $$$.....".


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

BullyARed said:


> It's stupid to link this event to a group and accused this practice as the rootcause of ruining ruin a fishery or wildlife area. Tell me who released pythons and exotic animals into the Everglade? alligators into NY city sewage system, piranha into the local lake, and worse yet poisonous chemical and gases into the environment? and it's stupid to relate/contrast this religious belief and practice to a committed crime. Oh well, it's ok for us fishermen to release leftover goldfish into the lake, but not this family on a beautiful day took their kids to the pet store bought some goldfish and bird and take them to the lake to release them for the good deed!
> 
> When it comes to committed crime, I have no problem with "Two unknown males described as Asian males robbed a store and escaped with not yet to determined amount of $$$.....".


I can't believe a grown man(supposed) just used a juvenile excuse to justify wrong doing.
In the words of my father; "well son, if everybody jumped off the golden gate bridge, would you too?"


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

BullyARed said:


> It's stupid to link this event to a group and accused this practice as the rootcause of ruining ruin a fishery or wildlife area. Tell me who released pythons and exotic animals into the Everglade? alligators into NY city sewage system, piranha into the local lake, and worse yet poisonous chemical and gases into the environment? and it's stupid to relate/contrast this religious belief and practice to a committed crime. Oh well, it's ok for us fishermen to release leftover goldfish into the lake, but not this family on a beautiful day took their kids to the pet store bought some goldfish and bird and take them to the lake to release them for the good deed!


Huh?

Dude, chill. Nobody but you has tried to link a common buddhist practice as " a root cause of ruin a fishery or wildlife area"

Neither has anyone implied that only asians or buddhists are responsible for introducing harm to the environment.

I don't care who or what they are, or under what premise they beleive they are doing good. If they are breaking U.S federal &/or state game law & being part of an environmental problem, YOU **** RIGHT I'M CALLING THE GAME WARDEN!
On the other foot, are asians, or buddhists, exempt from US laws, merely because they perceive themselves to be doing good ?

NO !!!!!

you & Mas360 need to quit creating arguments that aren't there


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow... I'm beginning to thing Mont shoud have a test people have to pass before being allowed to post. PC gone MAD!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I bet they never released a cat...


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Flat Natural Born said:


> Saw what he saw you *******
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find the use of the term "*******" to be culturally offensive. We prefer to be referred to as "white trash".


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

BullyARed said:


> It's stupid to link this event to a group and accused this practice as the rootcause of ruining ruin a fishery or wildlife area. Tell me who released pythons and exotic animals into the Everglade? alligators into NY city sewage system, piranha into the local lake, and worse yet poisonous chemical and gases into the environment? and it's stupid to relate/contrast this religious belief and practice to a committed crime. Oh well, it's ok for us fishermen to release leftover goldfish into the lake, but not this family on a beautiful day took their kids to the pet store bought some goldfish and bird and take them to the lake to release them for the good deed!
> 
> When it comes to committed crime, I have no problem with "Two unknown males described as Asian males robbed a store and escaped with not yet to determined amount of $$$.....".


 You're nuts. Nobody here is indicting the Buddhist faith, nobody is discriminating against Asians, etc. etc.: This is a pretty common, well-documented cause of invasive species being introduced, and the OP was simply putting it out to 2cool for ideas of how he should/should have handled it. Is it the only means by which those species are introduced? Absolutely not: no Asians were setting fire ants free in Mobile 80 years ago.. However, your "leftover goldfish" is pure conjecture: it's not always that benign, but it's always pretty stupid. 
The fact that a cultural practice of one group conflicts with sound environmental practice is a hurdle, to be sure, but conflict doesn't demand that people just shut up and allow an unsound practice to continue just in the interest of religious tolerance or "it's just this once"...Accidents happen. Intentional acts, even for "good deeds", don't have to.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

poppadawg said:


> I find the use of the term "*******" to be culturally offensive. We prefer to be referred to as "white trash".


 Are you insinuating that ******** must be white? That offends me.


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> Are you insinuating that ******** must be white? That offends me.


This is getting good :ac550: :ac550: :ac550:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

We saw some people illegally releasing non native species into White Lake in Sugar Land. Seems like it's becoming a common occurrence.  Are these fools really that dense? 

I emailed TPWD but they didn't seem to care.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The gators are all for it though.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

jesco said:


> OK, this here is a little bit waisis. LOL


FIFY


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

Saltwater Texan said:


> Man I knew it was only a matter of time until the race card was pulled out. I guess the next time I see obvious things like them being asian and me having a conversation in broken English and them having a sheet of paper with Im not sure but something they were going to recite during this ritual that has a picture of Buddha in the letterhead i won't say anything for the fear of being a racist.


LOL if you would have said some white people bet no one would have opened their mouth with the race card.
Dont you know by know only certain races are allow to be racist? haha like they were ASIAN who gives AF if you stated their race like omg you saw a female doing it? now your sexist..
You cant win by posting a simple post thats obviously just stating why so many things end up in the water.. :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

My head hurts now


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Should have cast netted a few. Looks like legit bait.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

has anyone seen my cat?


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

BullyARed said:


> It's stupid to link this event to a group and accused this practice as the rootcause of ruining ruin a fishery or wildlife area. Tell me who released pythons and exotic animals into the Everglade? I UNDERSTOOD THAT HURRICANE ANDREW WAS PARTLY RESPONSIBLE DUE TO FLOODING OF A STATE SPONSORED REPTILE CENTER. alligators into NY city sewage system, THIS IS A WIVES TALE-ALLIGATERS CANNOT SURVIVE THE COLD EVEN IN A SEWER SYSTEM-AT LEAST THE ONES I PUT THERE DIDN'T MAKE IT. piranha into the local lake, IT WAS RUMORED AT ONE TIME THAT BERKE BREATHED-A FORMER CARTOONIST FOR THE DAILY TEXAN IN AUSTIN PUT PIRANHA IN TOWN LAKE BACK IN THE 70'S BUT IT TURNED OUT THOSE WEREN'T PIRANHA. and worse yet poisonous chemical and gases into the environment? YOU, ME AND THE REST OF THE WORLD'S POPULATION ALONG WITH NATURAL OCCURRING EVENTS LIKE VOLCANOES, NATURAL OIL SEEPS and it's stupid to relate/contrast this religious belief and practice to a committed crime-WELL THEN WHY DID YOU SAY SUCH A DUMB COMMENT THAT YOU POSTED ABOUT THEY DID IT IN THE NAME OF RELIGION-SO DID THE FARKHAIDS THAT CUT OFF PEOPLE'S HEADS LATELY AS WELL AS THE TERRORISTS THAT FLEW PLANES INTO THE WTC.. Oh well, it's ok for us fishermen to release leftover goldfish into the lake, but not this family on a beautiful day took their kids to the pet store bought some goldfish SO HOW DO YOU KNOW THEY ARE "GOLDFISH" AND NOT SOME DANG INTRODUCED EXOTIC SPECIES THAT WILL CAUSE HAVOC ON OUR ECOSYSTEM? and bird-AGAIN, HOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT "BIRD" THEY RELEASED? and take them to the lake to release them for the good deed! TAKE YOUR LIBERAL JUSTIFICATION AND PUT IT IN YOUR OWN LAKE/BIRDCAGE/AQUARIUM AND DON'T JUMP SOMEONE AS 'RACIST' WHEN YOU DANG WELL HAVE NO CLUE AS TO WHAT THEY DUMPED!!
> 
> When it comes to committed crime, I have no problem with "Two unknown *males described as Asian males* robbed a store and escaped with not yet to determined amount of $$$.....".


 SO THAT ISN'T 'RACIST'? NOW WHO'S THE RACIST AGAIN? AINT DOUBLE STANDARDS GREAT!! WOW, GIVE THE MAN A PRIZE!sad3sm


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Aggie87 said:


> has anyone seen my cat?


I think Bullyared 'released' it back into the wild. Awww shucks, it was a Domestic Cat. Please no description of your cat allowed-because that's racist. :rotfl::ac550:


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

Jamaica Cove said:


> I think Bullyared 'released' it back into the wild. Awww shucks, it was a Domestic Cat. Please no description of your cat allowed-because that's racist. :rotfl::ac550:


Was that cat Siamese or Persian?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it. They were probably releasing salt water fish into fresh water, the birds were promptly eaten by hawks and Buddha is still reclining and sleeping so he could care less.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, you generally have one of two options if you release something that doesn't belong there. Either it gets slaughtered in short order since its defenses aren't appropriate for the environment, or it takes over and kills everything. I would imagine that the first is more prevalent by far, but when the second happens it hasn't been pretty..


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

I shot a mexican love dove once by accident....am I racist..... but I let the oriental ringneck go, so I am okay.. 

by the way, academy has the mettle on sale... and Krogers is out of my honey vanilla greek yogurt...


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

regulator said:


> I shot a mexican love dove once by accident....am I racist..... but I let the oriental ringneck go, so I am okay..
> 
> by the way, academy has the mettle on sale... and Krogers is out of my honey vanilla greek yogurt...


Yep-well at least according to some with a closed mind and those that toss the Race Card every chance they get. Just amazing. If I saw 'folks' dumping animals in Public Waters, I would be a "Good Citizen" and call the GW. I guess I'd rather be a 'racist' in some close-minded racist's eyes-and that just means that a Democrat doesn't like me and that likely means I'm a Good Citizen and try to do the right thing-regardless of the Perps ethnicity. :rotfl:


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

BullyARed said:


> Thou shall not violate rules:
> 7. Junior game wardens (see #8)
> 26. Racism or racist remarks. Don't be a racist. This isn't the place for that. (added 6/15/11)....=


You overlooked the one about being a Jr. Mod.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Spirit said:


> You overlooked the one about being a Jr. Mod.


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! Noice!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

mas360 said:


> "Now I don't care what you do in life and I'm assuming these people were buddist and were saving lives but *if you ask me that's exactly how you ruin a fishery or wildlife area.* All I could think about was *that's probably how snake heads and asian carp were introduced."*
> 
> You did not even bother to take a photo or finding out exactly what kind of fishes they released. But yet you immediately related it to how Asian carps were introduced.
> An intelligent person would have simply googled it to find out how Asian carps made their way into our rivers instead of making the kind of idiotic accusation as you did or as the other guy who claimed it came from Chinese restaurants.
> ...


Are you for real? Good lord have mercy.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I hope we never suffer from the invasion of Mexican Carp, or Canadian Carp, or God save us all - African American Carp.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Or Quanell X aka Cueball Carp (also known as Muslim bottom feeders)


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Thought I heard Pollock in here somewhere....how about Jewish- Puerto Rican...?


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

steve holchak said:


> Or Quanell X aka Cueball Carp (also known as Muslim bottom feeders)


Yea that's a sheeiat fish.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I disagree with mas. I didn't see anything racist in his comments at all.

I would imagine, most people believe that invasive species were released as Salt mentioned, not by some governmental/educational agency.


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

For some reason I want to read this thread again after an hour?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Call game warden let him decide to pursue it or not. It's simple.


----------

